# Headphones for 8k



## anaklusmos (May 6, 2014)

So guys I saved more over a few months and now have a bigger budget around 8k. Quoting my original post a few months ago below:

Recently my old headphones, Sennheiser HD202 started having some issues (the left ear wire became a bit loose, so the sounds keeps getting cut off intermittently), so I am looking for a new pair to buy.Definitely want an upgrade from my these headphones. 
Would like closed back and supra/circumaural preferably. I am going to be using them for long durations, minimum 3 hours at a strech, up to 8 hours, for all variety of purposes like gaming, movies, TV shows and music. And my favourite kinds of music are Pop, Rock, Dubsteb/Chillstep (dont know if this is a genre ),etc, if that is of any help.

Thanks in advance 

My requirements remain pretty much the same except my budget has increased. I was looking at Ultimate Ears 6000 and ATH-M40x, both available on flipkart.
PS : Also I recently got to try out the ATH-M50, but for some reason the audio seemed very underwhelming, even when I played some lossless tracks on them


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2014)

UE 6000 is superb since I like the warm approach. If you find the ATH 50 underwhelming the new 40x is even more flat sounding with a 40mm driver!!


Look at these too, excellent for the money,excellent.

*www.flipkart.com/denon-ah-d510r-wi...b_10&ref=f7756a3a-9cea-467d-aa4d-920521a0a3eb

*www.flipkart.com/denon-ah-d320-wir...b_11&ref=f7756a3a-9cea-467d-aa4d-920521a0a3eb


----------



## anaklusmos (May 8, 2014)

Arent they supposed to make music sound the way it is actually meant to be, being studio monitor headphones. Does that make me not appreciative of the "correct" sound?
Anyways, confused between the blue/white colors of UE 6000  now(Plus the price difference).


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2014)

They are not exactly studio headphones but yes they are very good in detail retrieval and hence need clean source,recording and good amplification to sound their best. You cant expect miracles outta m50 with a phone, a good amp takes it a long way.


----------



## Superayush (May 8, 2014)

Increase budget by 2k ..get audio technica ath m50 ....worth it.period


----------



## anaklusmos (May 9, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Increase budget by 2k ..get audio technica ath m50 ....worth it.period



As I already said I didn't really like the M50s much for some reason.....

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways, ordered the UE 6000 from flipkart. Lets see how they turn out


----------



## anaklusmos (May 14, 2014)

Okay got my headphones, and the first thing that impressed me was the box itself  . 
Anyways the only niggles I have with it right now are its slight bulkiness, the padding is bit hard, but it will soften over time i guess. 
Also with the ANC on, there a slight hiss like noise in the right cup, not noticeable unless u have paused in between songs.

One issue im facing is with my XOLO Q1000 mobile phone, there is HUGE drop in sound quality and volume, but later it seemed to be dude to the fact that the cable provided along with the headphones ends in a 3 ring plug kinda thing (for the mic), which is incompatible with my phone.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 14, 2014)

ANC always and in all cases even in high end produces that hiss. To get the best audio , always turn off NC.


----------



## abhidev (May 15, 2014)

are theses genuine ???? *www.amazon.in/Beats-Pro-Over-Headphone-Black/dp/B008U2I9YO/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A1QYHOE1GEO5CH


----------



## anaklusmos (May 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> are theses genuine ???? *www.amazon.in/Beats-Pro-Over-Headphone-Black/dp/B008U2I9YO/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A1QYHOE1GEO5CH



Rule of thumb : If it's too good to be true, it is


----------

